# Topics > Toys >  Teksta T-Rex Dinosaur, interactive toy, Character Options, Oldham, England

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Character Options

----------


## Airicist

Teksta robotic T-Rex 

 Published on Jan 22, 2014




> Teksta are famous for their robotic dog, and now it has announced it's bringing a T-Rex






Teksta T-Rex demo - London Toyfair 2014 

Published on Jan 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

A Demonstration of Tekno/Teksta TRex App 

 Published on Jun 25, 2014




> Get TEKNO / TEKSTA T.Rex and you will find he is amazingly smart and funny! With this app, he can do even more!!
> 
> App Features
> Sing & Dance -- Start the T.Rex to sing and dance!
> Bark Control -- Choose how often the T.Rex will roar.
> Motion Control -- Choose how often the T.Rex will walk.
> Tricks -- Choose from the list and teach the T.Rex some tricks.
> Feeding -- Choose a foods for your T.Rex to eat!
> Robotic Friends - Call to a T.Rex friend for your T.Rex.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Teksta T-Rex 

Published on Jul 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

T-REX Robotic Dinosaur Instructions 

Published on Aug 6, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Teksta Robotic T-Rex Dinosaur- New Black/Red Version, Unboxing

Published on Oct 22, 2015




> Teksta Robotic T-Rex Dinosaur- New Black/Red Version, Unboxing. Testing it out, demonstrating some of the features including walking, roaring, feeding,eating and spiting out his bone.
> 
> He is interactive, touch sensitive, wireless technology with gesture control. He has senses hes responds to sounds, light and can detect objects near him.
> 
> No remote needed, control T-Rex with hand gesture technology.
> 
> Hes acts like a real T-Rex, he walks, moves his head and arms and wags his tail.
> 
> Programmable wirelessly with apple Ipad and tablets for android.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Teksta T-Rex

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> Meet Teksta T-Rex the bone crushing dino! Just like his puppy friend this Teksta Dinosaur responds to your voice, lights and sounds with expressive eye patterns to share his feelings. Using cutting edge hand gesture technology command Teksta T-Rex to walk, move his hands, tail and stop. Stroke his face to hear him roar and see him snap just like a real T-Rex Dinosaur! When he’s hungry feed him with his dino bone to see his ultimate trick, watch him crunch, munch and launch it away, followed by an almighty burp!

----------

